# Yasuhara-Nanoha-4x-to-5x-super-macro-Lens-for-CANON-EOS-M



## pharp (May 23, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japan-Yasuhara-Nanoha-4x-to-5x-super-macro-Lens-for-CANON-EOS-M-Mirrorless-Lens-/321126612583?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item4ac4a33e67#ht_5917wt_1172

Now available for the EOS-M - mostly (only?) interesting because someone else is supporting the mount.


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 24, 2013)

Looks a bit dodgy to me... Only 1 sample pic and not a great one either! I would pass.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 24, 2013)

Looking at their website, they have restarted the Yasuhara Company. 

http://www.yasuhara.co.jp/index-e.html

I think that their products are innovative and it looks like they know what they are doing. There are only a few distributors, so getting service will be a huge issue, likely requiring that a lens be sent back to Japan for service. The built-in light in the Macro lens is handy. 

The 5X Macro has adequate information about it. 

http://www.yasuhara.co.jp/nanoha/index-e.html


Their sample image taken with their fisheye huge a huge amount of purple fringing, not something that I'd want to show. The shadow of the photographer in the image does not look very professional either.

http://www.yasuhara.co.jp/madoka/index-e.html


A company has to start at the bottom of the food chain, and there is a lot of low priced competition from Samyang, so they are trying to produce something that others do not make.


----------



## 2n10 (May 24, 2013)

4 samples up now that don't look too bad. 

I agree I like the lighting design. Hope it works well.

Very interesting.


----------

